# Canadian Lelit Users



## maraxlatte (Jan 31, 2021)

Where do you buy your water filters for Mara X?


----------



## Richard H (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi, I'm not sure where you are, but hope the following is of help:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/2xlelit-resin-water-filter-water-tank-70-l-endurance.html

Bella Barista, are the main UK. Agents for 'Lelit,' and offer an excellent on-line order.

Hope you find what you are looking for.

Cheers, Richard


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Richard H From the thread title, I think he is in Canada


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Hiya. I'm a Canadian who runs a MaraX but I live in Manchester in the UK.

A quick Google search turns up I Drink Coffee as Lelit dealers back home in Canada. I have no idea what their customer service is like but they do have a good Internet presence and have been for quite a while. You could buy water filters at this link:

https://idrinkcoffee.com/collections/lelit/products/lelit-in-tank-water-filter

Good luck and good coffee to you.


----------

